# Ready to try again



## Lily28 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
I am totally blessed with a beautiful baby boy following treatment at RFC.
I am thinking about doing another cycle at the Royal.  Just wondering if anyone is undergoing private treatment at the minute and could give me an idea of waiting times etc? 
Also, I've heard fantastic reports about GCRM.  Are they alot more expensive?
Thanks
lil x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Lily my friend just had tx at rfc and there was no waiting time at all. Good luck. I am just about to start tx in origin


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Lily 
We've had one cycle at RFC and one at GCRM. 
Both failed however GCRM where amazing can't fault them at all. 

They should have price list online you should have nosy. 
They also have an open night,  think it's last thurs of every month. 

Good luck


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Lily

We have just tried again with an FET at the RFC. Unfortunately we have just had a BFN from a day 3 "beautiful embryo".  This was following our last FET at RFC which resulted in our baby twins.  I'm now trying to decide whether or not to go for another fresh cycle at the RFC or elsewhere.  I'm just wondering how different the GCRM clinic is to the RFC given that a lot of the Dr's are the same.  I have found the fresh cycles difficult to deal with in the past but now have no frozen embryos left so the only way forward is a new fresh cycle.  I feel that time is now against us and if we are going to have more treatment it needs to be sooner rather than later.


----------



## Lily28 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Patbaz, iVF#1 and yellowhope,

Thanks for taking the time to reply and for your advice.  I appreciate it 
Patbaz can I ask why you decided on Origin?
IVF#1 I have looked at prices online ad GCRM are a bit more expensive but not too much.  My gut istelling me to go with RFC as my last FET there resulted in my wee son.  I count my blessings every day!
Yellowhope sorry to hear about your BFN.....this is what terrifies me about trying again.  Like yourself i found the fresh cycle tough.  It was a BFN for me and i was devastated  i went on to have a FET with the last embyro and now i have my beautiful baby boy.  I am still on maternity leave and if i cycle again it will be a fresh cycle.  I'm scared but dont have time to waste!!  I phoned RFC and they don't have a waiting list for private treatment which is great.  It is an emotional roller coaster isnt it?! Congratulations on your twins!!! Did you have two embies put back?


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Lily

Yes at the last FET I had two put back resulting in my twins.  I had two operative laps in the months before the FET. I felt that I'd won the lottery the day I got my BFP. I will be forever grateful for my girl's (our wee BG's as we call them! )  I'm from a big family myself and I would love to give my daughters a sibling.  Time is running out for us.  I'm consious of  approaching 40, and worry that if we delay any further it won't be possible. We had ourselves activated for the private FET last Oct and yet yesterday was my OTD. If we do go again this will be cycle no 6!


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Lily I chose origin because I had surgery with prof McClure and felt comfortable with him and that's where he works privately. I have heard great things about GCRM though but I really wouldn't go back to RFC too many issues for me. I didn't feel like I was treated right.  Good luck!

Yellowhope I cannot believe you're going again!!  I hope it works out for you my lovely p, take care xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Patbaz

I know, I can hardly believe it myself!!!! Hope all is well with you and pray that all goes smoothly for you in your next cycle. Sending you best wishes and sticky vibes!!!


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Aahh thanks yellowhope I hope your tx is successful and that all goes well for you xx


----------

